# Battery Voltage



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Folks,

I'm looking for some help please. I have a 'new' SR916sw 1.5v battery. If I meter it it shows 1.23v. Is this a dud?

what should a new one read ?(might sound like a daft question I know).

Many thanks

M


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's dead. If new, it should read about 1.58v


----------



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> It's dead. If new, it should read about 1.58v


many thanks. damn Ebay! serves me right.


----------

